# Repeat of Tapes?



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

It has been a long time since I have visited this board.I finished Mike's tapes about 2 years ago and have been well with just some minor, temporary events.I've changed my job, been doing biofeedback, taking digestive enzymes and feel relatively good. I work for a doctor who attended a conference on IBShypnosis at Thomas Jefferson University in Philadelphia and who just received the protocol for treatment. If I decide to work with him using this protocol, is it still okay to do Mike's tapes???Spring always seem to stir up my gut and this year is no different.Question.....once completed the tapes what is the best way to reintroduce them back into your life.......do you need to do the entire program over or just specific parts.I did begin again in March and after hearing #1 began to feel better then stopped and felt good for about a month. Then began again, felt better, stopped and am now into #2.What's the best way to handle this?I will say the IBS is not as bad, just some urgency and frequent movements, but so far, no diarrhea, just that "flutter" feeling inside.Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.Marty


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

It would be helpful if someone could provide me with an answer or feedback.Thanks.Marty


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if there is a best way.If it has been awhile, and things are really stirred up, I would tend to do the whole series again to get a full tune-up.But if it just more of you need a boost, I know a lot of people have in the past reported they just like to listen to their favorite side/sides.Mike also has a set of after the 100 day program tapes http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/more-titles.html has that listed if you want something other than just revisiting the original set.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Marty,Kath has some good suggestions for you.Your situation is a bit different from others who ask about relistening - you mention doing a different hypnotherapy protocol; I believe that Mike has said in the past that it is better to do either one or the other, so if you do decide to go to therapy with your doctor, then perhaps hold off on re-doing Mike's program.If you don't do the hypno with the doctor, then you can either re-listen to the program from the beginning, or listen to your favorite sessions, or as Kath mentions, you can do the Toward Inner Peace - but to be honest, from what you are mentioning for getting that flutter, I think just relistening to the IBS Program would top-up your progress to get you back on track. If you didnt want to start from the beginning, then Session Two and Three would be your best bet - you could follow the schedule for those two sessions as an option.Since you have been doing biofeedback, the enzymes as well, you may just need a quick top up to get rid of the flutter thing now.Let me know how you are doing, and if this doesnt answer your question, I'll run it by Mike for his thoughts. But I do know that it isn't advisable to do two differernt hypno protocols at the same time. All the best to you, and hope you feel better.Take care.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Kath and Marilyn:Thanks for your reply. In the meantime I have also gotten in touch with Shawn and received some feedback from him.I am continuing with the tapes and find they are extremely helpful in helping me to relax.I'll holler again if I get stuck. Thanks.Marty


----------

